# Hiding to eat



## Ailsa (Mar 24, 2012)

For some reason today Dave has been going to her food dish, picking up a biscuit then running inside her sleep sack as if someones going to pinch it back off her, I can then hear her munching away. She usually eats by her dish and have no idea why she is doing it today is this "normal"?


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe she thinks another hedgie ninja will steal her nom noms.  but it doesn't sound out of the norm. My hedgehog pulled his whole food dish into his igloo. Lol lazy bum.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgehogs are just... sometimes very strange :lol:

Kashi used to be a very tidy boy (for ~2 years)... but just last week he randomly changed behavior. Now he tips his food bowl every night, and will eat about half, and then pick up the rest of the kibble and throw them into his litter box... Nancy suggested that perhaps he has grown to dislike his food -____-. He also started sleeping in his litter box for no reason :lol:

I had an incident a while back when Kashi was just being really crabby for absolutely no reason. Usually he does not care about eating out in the open, but that day, he would sneak the kibble into his cuddle sack to eat instead of eating straight from the bowl...

So as long as her poop/pee looks fine, and as long as she is being active and herself, I wouldn't worry too much about it


----------



## Ailsa (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, Im glad shes "normal" well kind of normal anyway :lol:


----------

